# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  3&Dbot Mobile 3D Printer, LIFE PUC-Rio, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil

## Airicist

youtube.com/@lifepuc-rio4818

----------


## Airicist

3&DBot 

 Published on May 14, 2014




> World's first 3D-printing robot. By NEXT+LIFE, PUC-Rio Departamento de Artes e Design.

----------


## Airicist

Article "3&Dbot Mobile 3D Printer Has No Print Volume Limitations"

by Heidi Milkert
September 17, 2014

----------

